# Pure Happiness



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Rain, Mud, & Pre-Dug Hole, Puppy equals Total Happiness...


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

LOL. What a cutie.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Bwahaha  glad I'm not the one dealing with the aftermath of that bliss


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

showing the boys that girls can get dirty too?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

onyx'girl said:


> showing the boys that girls can get dirty too?


LMAO.. Exactly Jane.. Laos and Dante are waiting their turns.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

e.rigby said:


> Bwahaha  glad I'm not the one dealing with the aftermath of that bliss


True.. but nothing that a hose won't take care of... :wild:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hilarious!!!!!!!!!

lee


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can Arwen come over to play! She would go nuts for the chance to romp in the muddy waters with you! Looks like fun! What a cute pup!


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

Please send the rain down here!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol that made my day! Pure bliss!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Lord!!! She is a water rat isn't she. (An adorable little water rat!)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She is so cute, and obviously loving the mud, lol!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

She's a cool little dog.. every time I get ready to "wash" her out of a possible SchH prospect, she shows me something within that wants me to continue to work with her.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Loved the video, thanks for sharing. 

She knows that there are man made lakes, so why not dog made wading holes. If you build it the rain will come. 

She is a real cutie!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it's nice seeing a dog having fun.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

bianca said:


> Lol that made my day! Pure bliss!


Cute..... How did you sneak a pup in on me? lol


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Cute..... How did you sneak a pup in on me? lol


 
Just doing some puppy raising, imprinting, foundation training... if she's a SchH prospect she might stay with me.. I still have not made that decision yet. Her drives are kicking in.. and she does have intense focus on handler.. so I'm still on the fence about her.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lynn_P said:


> Just doing some puppy raising, imprinting, foundation training... if she's a SchH prospect she might stay with me.. I still have not made that decision yet. Her drives are kicking in.. and she does have intense focus on handler.. so I'm still on the fence about her.


Aw cool.  I think the two boys need a girl to keep them in line, lol!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Aw cool.  I think the two boys need a girl to keep them in line, lol!


LOL.. and she would probably be the one to do it!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Lol, a mud bath is supposed to be a good beauty treatment  Doesn't look as though she needs it though.:wub:


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

What a cutie!

Lynn how has Laos's leg been doing?


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

natalie559 said:


> What a cutie!
> 
> Lynn how has Laos's leg been doing?


 
Thanks Natalie, and thanks for asking about Laos.. he had a set back about 5 weeks ago.. slipped and went spread eagle on the kitchen floor.. knee swelled up pretty bad and there was alot of fluid.. he's finishing up his 2nd month of an antibiotic regime again and seems stronger than I have seen him since the beginning of this whole ordeal. We take it one day at a time with him. Love the big boy to death though.:wub:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Lynn_P said:


> Thanks Natalie, and thanks for asking about Laos.. he had a set back about 5 weeks ago.. slipped and went spread eagle on the kitchen floor.. knee swelled up pretty bad and there was alot of fluid.. he's finishing up his 2nd month of an antibiotic regime again and seems stronger than I have seen him since the beginning of this whole ordeal. We take it one day at a time with him. Love the big bo to death though.:wub:


Wow Lynn, I was thinking of him also. Gotta love our big lovebug boys.... Sorry to hear he had a set back.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

That stinks, but glad he seems to be back on track! Sending you good healing thoughts! I too am paranoid about Penny slipping. For the longest time after her surgery we had carpets covering the tiles.


----------

